# Vizsla stars in Western Comedy



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/vizsla-in-western.html

Annabel stars in this western. After her role in learning french, her owner David took a story out west.

Bailey failed again in a Masters test today. Going for the best is always tough.

Rod


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good, but the bachelor tops it. I thought it was lame first time around but seeing our friend's reactions, and seeing the clip about 9 times, I changed my mind.
Sadly, I thought the French 101 lesson was hilarious, our friends didn't think so. :-[


----------

